# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Really lost hope here gentlemen, I'm about through.

## Kudu

Alright guys, if there is any sort of good news, motivation, kind words, or advice that can be offered now would be a good time. 

My hair loss is getting worse, and frankly, I'm now terrified. I have the deep NW 3 pattern forelock and my hairline is decimated. Up until this point, Ive managed to style and make it work quite well. But what happens when you look in the mirror and you absolutely hate what you see? And know that it's only the beginning? The progression is at a snails pace though, I've  had this hairline now for years but it's slowly getting worse.
 What should I do? I'm really at a low point right now and could use some help. I have CB but the amount I have and the unknowns associated with the vehicle make it useless. Would RU be a good option? I just turned 18 a couple of months ago. Thanks guys.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Are you using anything besides CB to treat your hair loss?  I would say now is the time to act.  You are kind of  young for fin.  Maybe RU? Minox? Get on something.  Not much more out there.

----------


## Illusion

Bro don't lose hope. Things are looking good and maybe things aren't looking that great for the next few years, I believe there is a good possibillity that there will be some sort of cure in 10 years. So in the worst case scenario (no treatment is going to work) there still is a good possibillity you could have a full transplant (unlimited donor!) in the near future while you're still young and enjoy your hair to the fullest.

Now on to the good news - That's the worst case scenario! Start RU ASAP man, I'm on it for 1,5 months now myself. Can't say it has done too much for me yet but at least that MPB-itch is much less frequent, which is a good thing. Start using minoxidil combined with RU and wait for the results. Also, if you're really starting to hate the look in the mirror that much, you can always decide to hop on finasteride. I know you're against it because of development issues etc, but if you're starting to hate how you look then you must consider it.

You still have a bunch of good treatments to choose from (fin, dut, minox, RU) and there will only become more treatments available over the years. I know how you're feeling but we can't lose hope bro. Our situation at the moment is far from ideal but A) With the current treatments available you could still create a steady regime and B) better times are coming.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Have you started on RU yet?  Hows it going?  I am still thinking of adding it.  One of my hangups about it is having to drop to one minox application per day.

----------


## Illusion

> Have you started on RU yet?  Hows it going?  I am still thinking of adding it.  One of my hangups about it is having to drop to one minox application per day.


 Yes I have, been on it for approx 6 weeks. Did the following:

2 weeks 50mg/2ml
1 week 25mg/2,5ml (dropped down b/c of sides [gyno])
1 week 40mg/2,5ml (upping dose again, to see what I can handle)
1 week 55mg/2,5ml (feeling that my gyno gets a bit more worse, but I guess it's manageable)
This week: ~65mg/2,5ml (I think this is too much but we'll see).


The first two weeks on RU were pure HEAVEN! No itch and no shedding at all. You might have read some stories about how RU stopped shedding cold turkey for some people? Well, that was the case with me. I could pull and twirl my hair all I wanted, it wasn't coming out. I could furiously rub the wax in my hair and style it with aggressive movements; not a single hair was coming out. That's opposed to the 30-something that would usually come out. However, I felt gyno coming up again and I decided, as I had really positive results with this strength already, I could go down a bit and still have results. So I did just that and decided to find the point where I felt like it was my max. However, during these last 4 weeks my itch has returned... It's fluctuating though, but it's a bit worrying. I also had a few weeks where I shedded a lot, I think about as much as my normal pattern pre-RU. However shedding is usually a pretty unreliable sign of knowing whether a treatment actually works or not in the short term: It could be good, could also mean that nothing is happening. 


So atm it's a bit neutral because my itch is still there... But the beginning (first two weeks) were so unbelievably great that I'm determined to get to that state again, I'll play around a bit with dose and stuff. Maybe the itch will go away by itself after a few weeks. Otherwise I might add a small amount of propcia in the near future to eliminate DHT even further. About your hangup re: one minox application a day, it does not have to be a problem right? You could just do minox without RU in the morning and minox with RU in the evening, or vice versa. 

Sorry to derail you thread with my RU experience Kudu, but I guess you can also benefit a bit from telling you guys about my experience with RU.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Thanks Illusion,

Damn can we take anything without getting sides!?  If I do decide to give RU a try I will probably stick to around 50mg per dose since I am still on fin.  

Getting back to Kudu, I really think as far as future treatments we are effed.  I just got done listing to a The Bald Truth radio show from 2011.  They were talking about Bimatoprost back then saying it would come out in 2013!  I would recommend researching RU and seeing if you want to give that a try.  I wouldn't wait for any new treatments to come out anytime soon.

----------


## Illusion

> Thanks Illusion,
> 
> Damn can we take anything without getting sides!?  If I do decide to give RU a try I will probably stick to around 50mg per dose since I am still on fin.  
> 
> Getting back to Kudu, I really think as far as future treatments we are effed.  I just got done listing to a The Bald Truth radio show from 2011.  They were talking about Bimatoprost back then saying it would come out in 2013!  I would recommend researching RU and seeing if you want to give that a try.  *I wouldn't wait for any new treatments to come out anytime soon.*


 
Np man. Re: the bolded part, I disagree. Sure, we're not going to have any new regulated treatments within a few years, but in 10 years there most likely is going to be something good coming to the market. I know that this is being said for a long time on forums like these, but technology is advancing rather quickly so I'd say we have a good chance. Also, Kudu, you're stll young so you could still "get your youth back" while you're young when treatments will come out. 

For now, just build a solid regime. I'd  go for RU (although I personally would try finasteride first because imo that's a first line approach and RU is a 2nd line approach).

----------


## Kudu

Thanks guys for the feedback, and I appreciate the first hand info on RU Illusion. Yesterday was just one of those days us know? When you kinda freak out and there's no one to talk to about your problems who understands or can help you. But today's a new day and instead of worrying about the future and feeling like crap, I ordered RU and it makes me feel better actually. 
I know things will get better, something is bound to work in our lifetimes. If I could maintain my hair as it is and maybe regrow a little I would actually be set. Im just worried I'll shed all of my hair suddenly and have to finish out high school looking absolutely terrible.

----------

